# Écran de veille comme fond-écran (anooki)(10.8)



## hercut (11 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

Je recherche une solution afin de pouvoir mettre l'économiseur anooki comme fond-écran.

J'ai bien tenté la commande terminale :

```
/System/Library/Frameworks/ScreenSaver.framework/Resources/ScreenSaverEngine.app*/Contents/MacOS/ScreenSaverEngine -background
```

Mais il ne reste pas quand je quitte le terminal.

J'ai bien tenté les utilitaires, mais ils ne prennent pas en charges anooki.
Ou bug avec mission control.

Auriez-vous une solution ?


----------



## hercut (25 Janvier 2013)

Petit up ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Janvier 2013)

Tu es sous quel système ?

Je viens de mieux lire ton post..., désolé mais je peux pas t'aider.


----------

